# Bear Baiting & Pics 2014



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

Today is the day!!! Good luck to everyone who has started baiting today. I wanted to start this thread for any pics of bears anyone wanted to post during the baiting season. 

I will start it off with a picture of a bear I got last October while still running bait for my wife's tag. The arrow I inserted into the picture shows the no joke measured 36" from the ground to put this bear into perspective. From everything I've read if a bear's shoulders break 36" it is a minimum of a 7'+ squared bear, which the bear does with plenty of shoulder to spare. Lets hope he comes around again this year. The natural crop isn't all that great where I'm hunting this year so I'm praying he comes in a little more regularly.


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

Well things are off to a good start for my baiting season! It took the bears 20 hours to hit the bait and once they did it hasn't stopped. I've got 3 unique bears hitting including a potential shooter bear, all hitting during shooting hours. Not a bad start at all, just praying it continues!

There's just been one problem with my bait site this year. See pic below. He won't leave either, he hits the bait as regularly as the bears do. I'm not using meat or fish either, just sweet stuff. I didn't know wolves liked bread and donuts?


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Cool stuff!! Thanks for starting the thread!! I didn't know wolves like pastry...that is a new one. Are you going to post up your bear pics?


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Good luck every one. I only have an iPad so I can't post pics. Until I kill one,lol. I have a few pics from Junes baited but showed them already.all the rain have the berries doing well in the area I hunt. Just picked up 55 gallons of oil / grease today. The owner was really glad I took it.our season doesn't start until sept.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Brent, you have big bears at your place. Hopefully you can get some new pics to post here. My CT scan came back clean today so Ontario is looking pretty good right now for September. Already started collecting frosting, filling and caramel. Thinking about popcorn for the base. Going to get some meat and grease for tree hanging next week.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't worry about the wolf,the bears will put the run to him.


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

I sure can post a few pics! The first one is of the first bear of the year. He's a young boar. He's got a little length to him, might even square up to 5.5-5.75 feet judging by his shoulder height, but he's got a little eating to do before he breaks the 200lb mark. Hoping for a little better than that this year. The second pic is of this same bear. 

The next 2 pictures show the wolf(hereafter known as the horrible creature) chasing a young sow(I know this from other pictures) up a tree. You have to look closely at the edges of the picture to see the bears fur. I've noticed in another set of pictures though that the bear from the 1st 2 pics bullies the wolf off the bait. It's been very interesting to watch these 2 species interact.


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

Callinalldeer said:


> Don't worry about the wolf,the bears will put the run to him.


Thanks Brent, I noticed that my small/medium sized boar did in fact bully him off the bait. I'm hoping if a few real big bears start coming around he'll go away for good.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Good for you John.Congrats. I'm going to try and borrow my brother computer and put some short videos up.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Brent....Thanks....I'm good for another 6 months. Hopefully you can put up some vids of the big ones.


----------



## Masscity (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

BearMagnum said:


> Well things are off to a good start for my baiting season! It took the bears 20 hours to hit the bait and once they did it hasn't stopped. I've got 3 unique bears hitting including a potential shooter bear, all hitting during shooting hours. Not a bad start at all, just praying it continues!
> 
> There's just been one problem with my bait site this year. See pic below. He won't leave either, he hits the bait as regularly as the bears do. I'm not using meat or fish either, just sweet stuff. I didn't know wolves liked bread and donuts?



Nice pictures, what is that in the top center of the pictures? redish color. Tree broke off?


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

jjlrrw said:


> Nice pictures, what is that in the top center of the pictures? redish color. Tree broke off?


Yeah it's a tree top broke off, not sure if maybe lightening struck it or what.


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

Had my first daytime visit by what I believe is a shooter bear. By my reckoning it looks to be at the very minimum 6' squared bear according to my handy dandy bear measuring stick and 250-275lb weight wise. I've got another 300+lb shooter bear visiting but so far he has been nocturnal, so we'll see if that changes. I am up to 6 unique bears visiting and the wolves did not return last night. I've noticed the wolves would leave as soon as a mature bear would show up. 

Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Wurm Slinger (Dec 10, 2013)

Great Pics. Thanks for posting the pics for those of us who are not hunting this year :chillin:


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

BearMagnum said:


> Had my first daytime visit by what I believe is a shooter bear. By my reckoning it looks to be at the very minimum 6' squared bear according to my handy dandy bear measuring stick and 250-275lb weight wise. I've got another 300+lb shooter bear visiting but so far he has been nocturnal, so we'll see if that changes. I am up to 6 unique bears visiting and the wolves did not return last night. I've noticed the wolves would leave as soon as a mature bear would show up.
> 
> Enjoy the pictures!


I might thin that bear down to the 225lb +/- window. It has a little belly but the ears seem to stand out some. Kinda thinking maybe a sow with the smaller front end vs broad shoulders??


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

TVCJohn said:


> I might thin that bear down to the 225lb +/- window. It has a little belly but the ears seem to stand out some. Kinda thinking maybe a sow with the smaller front end vs broad shoulders??


Good eye. Right after I posted the pictures I started thinking about it and figured it was a large dry sow but also that I had seen it before. Attached is a picture of her last year.


----------



## 100 Grain (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow great pic Bearmag...id say at least 250-260lb. Thanx for sharing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

BearMagnum said:


> Good eye. Right after I posted the pictures I started thinking about it and figured it was a large dry sow but also that I had seen it before. Attached is a picture of her last year.


Good possibility there. If that is her, I wonder if there are some new cubs nearby?


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

TVCJohn said:


> Good possibility there. If that is her, I wonder if there are some new cubs nearby?


I've got about an hours worth of pictures of her eating between 2 separate visits yesterday with no cubs, so I think she's dry this year. Can't blame her if that is indeed her with 3 cubs last year.


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

Those are nice pics.keep them coming.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

If that was her with 3 cubs last year than wouldn't she have run those cubs off this year so probably she recently got pregnant?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

wolfgang510 said:


> If that was her with 3 cubs last year than wouldn't she have run those cubs off this year so probably she recently got pregnant?



Those cubs were small probably first year, they would probably still be with here as they usually don't leave until the second year.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

when in the second year?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I had that messed up. The winter they are born is #1, last winter would have been #2. The cubs would have been disbursed in June, when they come into estrous.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

So most likely she went into estrous in June and got pregnant?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Hopefully !


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of pictures, it was a busy week at work. I got lucky this week and got some daytime pictures of what I feel is a very nice boar coming into the bait. By my reckoning he is about 6'-6.25' squared according to my measuring stick, and by the time the 25th rolls around with all the eating he's been doing he'll make 300lb+ with ease. I've got at least 7 different bears coming into the bait, with 3 of them being definite shooters in my book. Things are looking good!!!


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Good for you. Brent


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

BearMagnum said:


> Sorry for the lack of pictures, it was a busy week at work. I got lucky this week and got some daytime pictures of what I feel is a very nice boar coming into the bait. By my reckoning he is about 6'-6.25' squared according to my measuring stick, and by the time the 25th rolls around with all the eating he's been doing he'll make 300lb+ with ease. I've got at least 7 different bears coming into the bait, with 3 of them being definite shooters in my book. Things are looking good!!!


Is that the same bear from post #14?


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Thanks for posting, enjoying your pics!


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

TVCJohn said:


> Is that the same bear from post #14?


No it's not. Both this boar and the sow from #14 come in regularly and are different bears. This guy is definitely a boar, got a couple pics of his family's jewels. He's a bit bigger than the sow too. The bear from #14 is for sure a sow too.


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

Scottygvsu said:


> Thanks for posting, enjoying your pics!


Thanks, glad you guys are enjoying them and I will keep posting as good ones come in!


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Good Luck ! Thanks for posting !


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

some times the sow will hide the cubs, but mostly put them up a tree than circle around the bait..listening for sounds it's so important.I get pumped.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

listen for the sounds 


http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0111.mp4


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

I was pretty happy when I checked my trail camera pictures today because I finally got a daytime picture of a bear I would really like to take. I've nicknamed him "Teardrop" because a perfectly symmetrical pair of white blazes that he has on his chest. He visits almost every night, but usually only after dark, with the exception of last night when he came in just a few minutes before last light. I've been watching him for 2 years now, and he definitely isn't the biggest bear in the woods, probably wont make it over 225lbs by the time he goes into his den, but he is definitely a very good eater bear and would make a beautiful half mount with his pair of blazes. Here are a few pictures I have of him.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Very cool. Thanks for posting these. Really have enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Sure glad you posted your baiting experience. Wish more sportsmen would wake up to the fact that setting up your own bear hunt is a big part of the excitement involved in bear hunting. There are plenty of sportsment from downstate that set-up their own hunt here in the U.P. and they deserve a lot of credit.


----------



## Mirth1 (Apr 16, 2002)

Is this a big bear? It was last year and no ones shot it so far. Kalkaska mi










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Great bear encounter. I had several close bear encounters. One was checking my cam. I guess the bear was nearby and heard me. He came in to check out what was making the noise. I had enough forethought to pull out my pocket cam a grab a couple of pics before he suspected something was up. Me thinks your bear there is a small boar and in the 240 + or - area.


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

TVCJohn said:


> Great bear encounter. I had several close bear encounters. One was checking my cam. I guess the bear was nearby and heard me. He came in to check out what was making the noise. I had enough forethought to pull out my pocket cam a grab a couple of pics before he suspected something was up. Me thinks your bear there is a small boar and in the 240 + or - area.


Good Thinking pulling out the camera! It was an after thought of mine unfortunately, oh well. That's pretty much what I was thinking size wise for my bear, my first thought was 250-260lb +/-. I guess the surprising thing I find with that bear is that he acts like he is the dominant boar around, he comes in a lot and bumps/chases the other bears off, acts like he owns the woods. He's just not a massive bear like most would expect a dominant boar to be. But that being said, there is still a lot of eating time the bears get before I can start shooting, so he may very well pack on a bit more weight. I guess time and luck will tell.


----------



## Jaspo (Dec 9, 2011)

2 out 3 hit, now we're encouraged. Pouring rain today so just switched cards out and checked when we got back. I need to move the camera a little further back. Oh and by reading your post we're considering wearing depends to refresh our sites.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

BearMagnum said:


> Good Thinking pulling out the camera! It was an after thought of mine unfortunately, oh well. That's pretty much what I was thinking size wise for my bear, my first thought was 250-260lb +/-. I guess the surprising thing I find with that bear is that he acts like he is the dominant boar around, he comes in a lot and bumps/chases the other bears off, acts like he owns the woods. He's just not a massive bear like most would expect a dominant boar to be. But that being said, there is still a lot of eating time the bears get before I can start shooting, so he may very well pack on a bit more weight. I guess time and luck will tell.


I got a couple more pics of him somewhere. There were some deer back in there. I have to cross two swamps to get back there. My daughter has 10 pts waiting for Baldwin. Guess where a bait is going?


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Whens the big day? good luck on the big guy.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Callinalldeer said:


> Whens the big day? good luck on the big guy.


Maybe another 2 years. It takes alot of points to draw for this unit.


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

After getting almost 5000 pictures of bears at my site this year already I decided it was time to switch the trail cam to video mode. Just in time too because look who showed up yesterday at 2pm!

http://vid48.photobucket.com/albums/f210/bearmagnum/PICT0020_zpsa7bb16a4.mp4


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

I guess there was this too

http://vid48.photobucket.com/albums/f210/bearmagnum/PICT0050_zpse10768e9.mp4


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

That was a decent bear. I would recommend setting your vids to at least 30 seconds. IMO you get footage long enough to get a good look at what is in front of the cam.


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

TVCJohn said:


> That was a decent bear. I would recommend setting your vids to at least 30 seconds. IMO you get footage long enough to get a good look at what is in front of the cam.


Yeah I'm going to when I rebait tomorrow, I didn't realize I had it set to such short clips.


----------



## 100 Grain (Aug 24, 2013)

Man that's really cool bearmag. I have to admit I'm a little jealous of you guys that have tags this year..LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

Sucks to be little!

http://vid48.photobucket.com/albums/f210/bearmagnum/PICT00662_zps02ac8bd0.mp4


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Lol,cool.


----------

